# ένδικα μέσα = appeals (ΟΧΙ legal remedies)



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2010)

Πολύ καλημέρα σας,

Μεταφράζοντας, συχνά πέφτω πάνω στον όρο «ένδικα μέσα». Ανοίγοντας τα λεξικά μου, το έβλεπα να αποδίδεται ως legal remedies. Κάποια στιγμή ωστόσο, αποφάσισα να το ερευνήσω λίγο περισσότερο. Ανακάλυψα λοιπόν ότι ο όρος «ένδικα μέσα» ως επί το πλείστον είναι εντελώς αδιαφανής για όσους δεν ασχολούνται με το μαγικό και υπέροχο κόσμο του νόμου. Έτσι, έχω να καταθέσω τα παρακάτω στην ευγενή ομήγυρη και σε όποιον άλλον πάντα ήθελε να μάθει και φοβόταν να ρωτήσει: 

Ένδικα μέσα στην Ελλάδα είναι τα μέσα με τα οποία μπορεί κανείς να διαμαρτυρηθεί ενώπιον του νόμου για μια απόφαση που έχει ήδη εκδοθεί εις βάρος του. Κοινώς, η έφεση.

Ένδικα μέσα ονομάζονται τα μέσα που παρέχει ο νόμος σε κάποιον διάδικο σε μία δίκη να προσφύγει κατά της απόφασης του δικαστηρίου, ή βουλεύματος, ζητώντας την μερική ή ολική μεταρρύθμιση αυτής (ή αυτού), και την εκ νέου κρίση της υπόθεσης σε άλλο ομόβαθμο ή ανώτερο δικαστήριο.

Είδη.
Τα ένδικα μέσα διακρίνονται σε δύο κατηγορίες, τα τακτικά και τα έκτακτα. [...] 
Στην πράξη τα πιο σημαντικά ένδικα μέσα είναι η έφεση και η αναίρεση.
Ανάλογα με τον κλάδο του δικονομικού δικαίου (Πολιτική Δικονομία, Ποινική Δικονομία ή Διοικητική Δικονομία) τα ένδικα μέσα ποικίλλουν.
​



|
*Τακτικά ένδικα μέσα*
|
*Έκτακτα ένδικα μέσα*
*Πολιτική Δικονομία*
| Έφεση | Αναίρεση
| Ανακοπή ερημοδικίας | Αναψηλάφιση
*Ποινική Δικονομία*
|Έφεση | Αναίρεση
| | Αίτηση επανάληψης της διαδικασίας
| | Αίτηση ακύρωσης απόφασης
| | Αίτηση ακύρωσης διαδικασίας
*Διοικητική Δικονομία*
| Έφεση | Αναίρεση
|Ανακοπή ερημοδικίας | Αναθεώρηση 
Ο όρος *legal remedy* από την άλλη, ορίζεται ως εξής:

A Legal remedy is the means by which a court of law *enforces a right*, *imposes a penalty*, or *makes some other court order to impose its will*. Other words, it is the way a Plaintiff may enforce his/her right and be compensated by a Defendant for an injury.
Because an injured party is seeking for an adequate compensation for his/her loss, *Legal remedy means monetary award*. Monetary (legal) remedies are normally awarded for breach of contract, in personal injury cases, proven harassment in the workplace.​
Επειδή το παραπάνω δεν είναι και πολύ ξεκάθαρο σε σχέση με το δικό μας, αντιγράφω, ξανά από τη Βικιπαίδεια, τα παραδείγματα από τα διάφορα legal remedies:
 * *Damages*:

Compensatory damages
Punitive damages
Incidental damages
Liquidated damages
Nominal damages
 * *Coercive relief*

Specific performance
Injunctions
Restitution
Account of profits

Θα έπαιρνα λοιπόν το θάρρος να πω ότι ο όρος legal remedies στα αγγλικά περιλαμβάνει, σε γενικές γραμμές, τις διάφορες μορφές αποζημιώσεων και ασφαλιστικών μέτρων, άρα δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για να αποδώσει το _ένδικα μέσα_. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το judicial remedies, που είναι ουσιαστικά συνώνυμό του.

I rest my case. Και, αναμένοντας την ετυμηγορία σας, θέλω να δηλώσω, με την επιφύλαξη παντός δικαιώματός μου, ότι όποιος έχει αντιρρήσεις, θα μιλήσει με τη δικηγόρο μου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2010)

Είναι συνώνυμο (των _legal remedies)_ και τα _*equitable remedies*_;

(Κάποια στιγμή θα βρω και αντιρρήσεις, πού θα πάει, πρέπει να μιλήσω με τη δικηγόρο σου.)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2010)

Μμμμ, όχι, δεν είναι. Για να βρούμε μια καλή απόδοση, πρέπει πρώτα να βρούμε μια καλή απόδοση για το courts of equity, και, κατ' επέκταση, για το equity, στο οποίο έχει κάνει μια ξώφαλτση αναφορά η NatCat εδώ. Σκέφτηκα να κάνω κι άλλο σημείωμα, αλλά έχει πολύ ψωμί. Θ' αργήσει.

Μέχρι να μιλήσει η δικηγόρος μου, μιλάς εσύ, που είσαι άλλου είδους δικηγόρος.


----------



## anef (Sep 10, 2010)

Και μάλιστα το Νομικό Εγκυκλοπαιδικό Λεξικό (Εκδ. Σάκκουλα), στο λήμμα _ένδικα μέσα _λέει: 

Τα ένδικα μέσα δεν πρέπει να συγχέονται με τα ένδικα βοηθήματα: τα τελευταία είναι εκείνες οι διαδικαστικές πράξεις, με τις οποίες ζητείται για πρώτη φορά η παροχή δικαστικής προστασίας (π.χ. αγωγή).

(Αυτό βέβαια μπορεί να δείχνει ότι το μπέρδεμα είναι συχνό, ας μας πουν οι νομικοί)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2010)

Τα ένδικα βοηθήματα είναι πρωτοβάθμια, π.χ. _αγωγή_, όπως λες. Ούτε κι αυτά αποδίδονται σωστά με το legal remedies, κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα.


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 10, 2010)

Το "ένδικος" αποδίδεται μια χαρά με το "judicial". Και, παρόλα αυτά που κατά τα φαινόμενα εννοεί η Βίκι, το "judicial remedies" μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τα ένδικα μέσα (αν και για την ακρίβεια περιλαμβάνει ως όρος και τα ένδικα μέσα και τα ένδικα βοηθήματα).

Όσο για το legal remedies, θα το απέδιδα και ως προβλεπόμενες εκ του νόμου μορφές δικαστικής/ ένδικης προστασίας.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2010)

ΛΝΕΓ (2006):
*ένδικος, -η, -ο *(γενικά) *1.* αυτός που σχετίζεται με τη δίκη *2.* ΝΟΜ. (α) *ένδικο μέσο* διαδικαστική πράξη με την οποία προσβάλλεται οριστική δικαστική απόφαση για λόγους που αφορούν είτε στην ουσιαστική είτε στη νομική ορθότητά της και με την οποία ζητείται είτε η εξαφάνιση είτε η μεταρρύθμιση τής προσβαλλόμενης απόφασης· *ένδικα μέσα* κατά τον ελληνικό Κώδικα Πολιτικής Δικονομίας είναι η ανακοπή ερημοδικίας και η έφεση (τακτική) καθώς και η αναίρεση και η αναψηλάφηση (έκτακτη) (β) *ένδικος διαφορά* η υπόθεση που βρίσκεται σε εκκρεμή δίκη. — *ενδίκως* επίρρ. |μτγν.|. [ΕΤΥΜ. αρχ. < _εν-_ + _-δικός_ < _δίκη_].

ΛΚΝ :
*ένδικος -η -ο *[énδikos] Ε5 : (νομ.) *ένδικα μέσα*, οι προβλεπόμενες από τη δικονομία διαδικαστικές πράξεις με τις οποίες ένας διάδικος μπορεί να επιδιώξει την ακύρωση ή τη μεταβολή δικαστικής απόφασης (π.χ. έφεση, αναίρεση, αναψηλάφηση, ανακοπή κτλ.). 
[λόγ. < ελνστ. _ἔνδικος_ `που αναφέρεται στο δικαστήριο΄, αρχ. σημ.: `νόμιμος΄]

Μείζον :
*ένδικος, -η, -ο* επίθ. (Κ -ος, -ον) ο κατά το δίκαιο, νόμιμος | (νομ.) *ένδικα μέσα*, τα επιτρεπόμενα από τον νόμο για την προσβολή δικαστικής αποφάσεως: _η έφεση, η ανακοπή, η αναίρεση είναι ένδικα μέσα_

1. Ο τίτλος τού νήματος είναι «ένδικα μέσα».
2. Ο όρος «ένδικα μέσα» είναι όρος αμιγώς νομικός και με πολύ συγκεκριμένο περιεχόμενο.
3. Οι όροι τής ΓΠ ενός πεδίου αποδίδονται με ισότιμους όρους τού ίδιου πεδίου στη ΓΣ.
4. Τα γενικά λεξικά έρχονται έκτα σε προτεραιότητα όταν αναζητείται η απόδοση ή/και ο ορισμός ενός όρου εξειδικευμένου πεδίου· προηγούνται κατά σειρά τα σώματα κειμένων τού εν λόγω πεδίου, οι ορολογικοί θησαυροί, οι ορολογικές βάσεις δεδομένων, τα ειδικά λεξικά και τέλος τα γλωσσάρια (πάντα του συγκεκριμένου πεδίου, φυσικά) — και μετά τα γενικά λεξικά. Περισσότερα στη δημοσίευση Η γλωσσική διάσταση της ορολογίας: Αρχές και μέθοδοι σχηματισμού των όρων.
5. Η διαδικασία τής οροδοσίας, όταν καλείται να αποδώσει έναν όρο ειδικού πεδίου, οφείλει με μεγάλη προσοχή να αποφεύγει τυχόν παρανοήσεις ή γενικεύσεις που ενδέχεται να έχουν παρεισφρήσει στο γενικό λεξιλόγιο διότι η ακριβολογία αποτελεί ύψιστη προτεραιότητα στην ορολογία· μια εξαίρετη συμβουλή για να την έχουμε πάντα κατά νου και να την ακολουθούμε ευλαβικά είναι και η ακόλουθη:


Ambrose said:


> Σαν μεταφραστές και ορολόγοι είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να λάβουμε υπόψη μας πιθανές αλληλεπικαλύψεις με άλλους όρους όταν προτείνουμε μια αδόκιμη απόδοση, ακριβώς επειδή αργά ή γρήγορα θα το βρούμε μπροστά μας.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 11, 2010)

Και μερικές ερωτήσεις για το Ρογήρο: :)

Στην έρευνα που έκανα, βρήκα ότι το legal remedies και το judicial remedies είναι συνώνυμα, δεν ισχύει;
Επίσης, στα καθ' ημάς, τα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα και οι λοιπές ενέργειες, που στο common law είναι legal remedies, κατατάσσονται σε μια συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία, όπως οι εφέσεις, π.χ., που είναι ένδικα μέσα;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και συγγνώμη για τη ζαλάδα που σκορπίζω δεξιά κι αριστερά :)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2011)

Ζμπρωξ! Ρογήρε, τα πλήθη περιμένουν τα φώτα σου!


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 17, 2011)

Μα, δεν τα έχουμε "απαντήσει" όλα αυτά; :)

Δεν νομίζω ότι οι δύο όροι είναι ακριβώς συνώνυμοι (αλλά δεν έχω κάτι σημαντικό να προσθέσω στην από 10-9-2010 απάντησή μου).

Τα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα είναι αδύνατο να υπαχθούν στην κατηγορία των ενδίκων μέσων (για λόγους που έχουν εξηγηθεί, βλ. και την τελευταία παρέμβαση Ζαζ). Δεν υπάρχει άλλη επιλογή παρά να τα κατατάξουμε στα ένδικα βοηθήματα.


----------



## manyofreasons (Nov 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> Είναι συνώνυμο (των _legal remedies)_ και τα _*equitable remedies*_;



Equity remedies δεν είναι συνώνυμο των legal remedies, αλλά ανήκει σε αυτά, και προκύπτουν από το Δίκαιο της Επιείκειας.

Equity Remedies:
Injunctions
specific performance


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ. Στο μεταξύ στη Wikipedia έχουμε την εξής λίστα:


*Judicial remedies*

*Legal remedies (Damages)*
- Compensatory damages
- Punitive damages
- Incidental damages
- Consequential damages
- Liquidated damages
- Reliance damages
- Nominal damages
- Statutory damages
- Treble damages

*Equitable remedies*
- Specific performance
- Account of profits
- Constructive trust
- Injunction
- Restitution
- Rescission
- Rectification
- Declaratory relief
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equitable_remedy


----------



## Palavra (Mar 10, 2017)

Για άλλο μπήκα, και παραστράτησα με τις κατσαρίδες. 

Βλέπω πως επικρατεί η απόδοση judicial remedies = ένδικα μέσα, αν και ο ορισμός διαφέρει από αυτό που εννοούμε εμείς στα ελληνικά (δείτε παρακάτω από το Black's), οπότε ήρθα να το καταθέσω. Συνεχίζω βέβαια να πιστεύω ότι η απόδοση *appeals* είναι πιο διαφανής, αλλά μέχρι να γίνω γλωσσικός δικτάτορας και να μπορώ να τα ρυθμίζω αυτά μια κι έξω, παραδέχομαι την ήττα μου.

Ορισμός: 
*Remedy *is the means by which the violation of a right is prevented, redressed, or compensated. Remedies are of four kinds: (1) By act of the party injured, the principal of which are defense, recaption, distress, entry, abatement, aud seizure; (2) by operation of law, as in the case of retainer and remitter; (3) by agreement between the parties, e. g., by accord and satisfaction and arbitration; and (4) by judicial remedy, e. g., action or suit.​ (να σημειώσω αυτό εδώ το τελευταίο για όταν θα πάρω την εξουσία).

*Judicial remedy *= the name for a court's decision to settle in favour of one party to a suit.​



nickel said:


> Είναι συνώνυμο (των _legal remedies)_ και τα _*equitable remedies*_;


Με μια μικρή (γκουχ) καθυστέρηση μόλις επτά ετών, να σημειώσω και τα παρακάτω (πάλι Black's, αλλά το έντυπο που είναι πιο ξεκάθαρο):

*legal remedy* = a remedy historically available in a court of law, as distinguished from a remedy historically available only in equity.
*equitable remedy *= a remedy, usu. a nonmonetary one such as an injunction or specific performance, obtained when available legal remedies, usu. monetary damages, cannot adequatly redress the injury.​


----------



## Zazula (Jul 22, 2018)

Απορώ, πάντως: Έχει κανείς ρίξει καμιά ματιά στην ΙΑΤΕ; Θέλει πιχί ένας μεταφραστής να αποδώσει το «τακτικά και έκτακτα ένδικα μέσα», το οποίο κάλλιστα μπορεί να σκάσει μπροστά του σε οποιοδήποτε κείμενο (δλδ όχι αυστηρά νομικό), πάει στην ΙΑΤΕ να δει τι λένε κι οι ευρωπαϊκοί γλωσσικοί πόροι — και τι βρίσκει; Κάτι σαν σουπερμάρκετ, να διαλέξει ό,τι θέλει — κι ας μην είναι δόκιμο.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 29, 2018)

Πες τα, Ζάζουλα, πες τα, μπορεί να βρεθεί κανείς που να ακούει


----------

